# Poor mans force carb cran skeeter!



## dessertmaker (May 21, 2013)

So I was using the "beer bomb" method to force carb 2 liters tonight.

I carbed:
Amber light
Limearita
Cranberry Lemonade Malt
Sweet Cranamber Light 

And then realized I had some dry ice and an extra 2 liter bottle left over. So I went ahead and bottled some cranberry skeeter pee that had been stable for about a week. Held aside 2 liters, chucked 7 grams of dry ice, capped it off, shook for 5 minutes, let it settle and poured a mug full.

HOLY CRAP!

THIS JUNK IS BANGIN! 

I SWEAR ITS ABOUT TO BE GONE TONIGHT!!!!!! BEFORE I FINISH SUPPER!

OH. MY. GOD.


----------



## Julie (May 22, 2013)

Make a batch and keg it. You will be surprised at how long it will not last.


----------



## dessertmaker (May 22, 2013)

The way my head feels this morning I don't know if having a keg of that around would be good for my health.


----------



## Julie (May 22, 2013)

Oh don't worry you will be fine,


----------



## dessertmaker (May 22, 2013)

Yeah you're right. 5 gallons of this goodness would make me happy. Ill have to take 2 weeks off of work to finish it all though. This lovely pink drink had me barbecuing until midnight last night.


----------



## Arne (May 22, 2013)

dessertmaker said:


> The way my head feels this morning I don't know if having a keg of that around would be good for my health.


 

LOL, one of the downsides to having a big batch of wine around that you wind up liking. Arne.


----------



## dessertmaker (May 23, 2013)

And..... Its gone. Definitely going to move this batch up from a 1 gallon experiment to a full 5 gallons, and DEFINITELY carbed. At this rate that'll last me..... About 3 weeks.


----------

